# Angeln in Naples / Florida



## elchmaster (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

wollte wohl evtl. nächstes Jahr mal wieder nach Naples. Ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre her das ich da war.

Beim letzten mal hab ich nur im Meer geangelt. 

Nun zu meiner Frage...viele Häuser (gated Community) die man mieten kann liegen an einem kleinen See bzw. Teich. Darf man in denen eigentlich auch angeln wenn man eine Freshwater-Lizenz hat?

Wie ist das überhaupt mit der Freshwater-Lizenz. Darf ich dann überall im Süßwasser angeln? Zum Beispiel in den Everglades usw.?


----------



## Volker2809 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Naples / Florida*

Mit der Lizenz darfst Du überall in Florida angeln, auch in den Everglades. Ob Du allerdings in den künstlichen Seen innerhalb der Communitys fischen darfst, das weiß ich nicht. 
Würde an Deiner Stelle mal beim Vermieter nachfragen. 
In Cape Coral (dem Venedig Floridas) sind viele Häuser direkt am Kanal gebaut. Dort kannst Du auf alle Fälle angeln und hast auch gute Chancen auf was Größeres direkt vom Steg.


----------



## bastelberg (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Naples / Florida*

Hi Volker,
unter dieser Adresse findest du alle Infos:  http://myfwc.com/license/
Kannst du auch jetzt schon online bestellen. Ansonsten haben die meisten Angelläden diese Lizenzen. 
Bin im Sommer wieder in St. Petersburg Urlaub machen. D.h. shopping und fishing
Schönstes Angeln auf der Welt. Fish ohne Ende. Hab dort noch nie am Wasser gesessen und nichts gefangen und wenn's auch nur Catfish war. Gebissen hat immer was. Hab auch mal im Süsswasserkanal mal mit der Stippe und Weissbrot als Köder geangelt. Kein Dunst wie die Biester heissen, waren auch nicht übermäßig groß, aber hat trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------

